# Connect Gateway MT6707 to LN40A550 LCD HDTV



## jtwiller (Aug 4, 2008)

What is the best way to connect my laptop to my tv and what cables will I need to do so.

TV Specs:Input & Output(Side) HDMI HDMI
Digital connector that is used for displaying high quality games and the movies. 
1 
composite (AV) composite (AV)
Analog image connector that is used to connect VCR to display images on TV 
1 
S-Video S-Video
Analog image connector that is used to connect VCR to display images on TV 
1 
Headphone Headphone
Headphone can be connected to TV and the audio from TV speakers will be eliminated. 
1 
Input & Output(Back) HDMI HDMI
Digital connector that is used for displaying high quality games and the movies. 
2 
PC input (D-sub) PC input (D-sub)
Connector that is used to display internet pages and motion clips on the large screen of TV 
1 
Component(Y/Pb/Pr) Component(Y/Pb/Pr)
Analog image connector, used to connect with DVD player 
2 


Laptop specs:

Four - USB 2.0 ports 
One - VGA port 
One - S-Video 
One - IEEE 1394 (4-pin) 
Microphone jack 
Headphone jack 
RJ-45 port 
RJ-11 port 
Power input


----------



## ashleycameron (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome post.. 
Thanks for sharing..


----------

